# SmugMug or Flicker... What are u using?



## SandShots (Jan 24, 2009)

SmugMug or FLickr,

what are u using to upload your photos to?  Pro's and Con's?


----------



## Dano83 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am using fotki.com . For $30 USD you get unlimited space and alot of other great features. It's well worth the $30 that you spend.


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 24, 2009)

smug mug and flickr are 2 different services.. flickr is simply for hosting your photos... smugmug is for people to sell photos... I use flickr as a "web backup" (i also have a external HD for back up as well.. but I use my smugmug account to sell images to my clients

flickr:   Chris W.T. Burke's collections on Flickr
smug mug:  Chris Burke Photography- powered by SmugMug


----------



## SandShots (Jan 24, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> smug mug and flickr are 2 different services.. flickr is simply for hosting your photos... smugmug is for people to sell photos... I use flickr as a "web backup" (i also have a external HD for back up as well.. but I use my smugmug account to sell images to my clients
> 
> flickr: Chris W.T. Burke's collections on Flickr
> smug mug: Chris Burke Photography- powered by SmugMug


 
flickr is free
smug theres a fee?


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 24, 2009)

flickr PRO account is not free.. its $30.. smug mug is around $130.. but they do all your printing and stuff for you.. its a wonderful site.  i'm not sure if there is a free smug mug,  never looked into it


----------



## Shutterinsect (Jan 24, 2009)

I use photobucket the most.


----------



## Overread (Jan 24, 2009)

I can no longer encourage photographers to use photobucket as a result of this:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...3635-photobucket-terms-conditions-change.html

change to somewhere like flickr


----------



## RebelTasha (Jan 24, 2009)

Dano83 said:


> I am using fotki.com . For $30 USD you get unlimited space and alot of other great features. It's well worth the $30 that you spend.


 
Me too it's the best i've found....
I signed up for a pro Flickr account and just got frustrated with the layout upload design of it the browsing features for me just don't cut it.
There are so many sites like Flickr out there that are free.. like Zoom and others..

Fotki offers something different I love all the features and it just fits for me!
I know others say the same about Flickr so I guess it's up to you.

If you're interested in checking out Fotki and one of the many layouts check my sigi  I think they are having a sale right now on membership but maybe that's for current members..
They have a month trial and a free membership but after the month I think you can only upload 50mb per month if you don't sign up for pro.. 

Becareful though Fotki is very addictive I spend 95% of my browsing time right there..


----------



## ANDS! (Jan 24, 2009)

Flickr is 25 bucks a year.  And you can most definitely order prints through it.  However Flickr is a social community first, web hosting second.

Smug Mug is Smug Mug.  Really just a hosting site at the end of the day.


----------



## invisible (Jan 24, 2009)

Zenfolio. For $40 a year you get unlimited storage for your photos. It's up to you if you want to sell them or just show them. There's also a $25 option that caps the storage at 1GB. Neither SmugMug nor Zenfolio offer free plans (although both offer a free 14-day trial). Check my Zenfolio page if you want. If you're interested, you can use this code to get a $5 discount: 4XD-5VV-39P. (Full disclosure: I get a $5 discount too.)


----------



## JTown (Jan 24, 2009)

Shutterinsect said:


> I use photobucket the most.


 
Thats what I use as well. Is flickr or smugmug any better and if so why?


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 24, 2009)

ANDS! said:


> Smug Mug is Smug Mug.  Really just a hosting site at the end of the day.



smug mug is NOT just a hosting site.. its a print service... an amazing print service at that... it allows me to put my clients photos online, and then my client can go order them, no work for me.. I take the photo, i put it on smugmug, i give my client their galleries address (which is usually "clientlastname.chrisburkephtography.com" they are given a password, and they personally order their photos in whatever size and prints they want, canvas', books, cards, you name it.. I set the price to whatever i want.... smugmug take a small portion of the amount, and they print the photos and send them the client for me..

its deffinatly NOT just a hosting site..


----------



## SandShots (Jan 24, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> smug mug and flickr are 2 different services.. flickr is simply for hosting your photos... smugmug is for people to sell photos... I use flickr as a "web backup" (i also have a external HD for back up as well.. but I use my smugmug account to sell images to my clients
> 
> flickr: Chris W.T. Burke's collections on Flickr
> smug mug: Chris Burke Photography- powered by SmugMug


 


chrisburke said:


> smug mug is NOT just a hosting site.. its a print service... an amazing print service at that... it allows me to put my clients photos online, and then my client can go order them, no work for me.. I take the photo, i put it on smugmug, i give my client their galleries address (which is usually "clientlastname.chrisburkephtography.com" they are given a password, and they personally order their photos in whatever size and prints they want, canvas', books, cards, you name it.. I set the price to whatever i want.... smugmug take a small portion of the amount, and they print the photos and send them the client for me..
> 
> its deffinatly NOT just a hosting site..


 

i didnt know u can set your own prices.


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 24, 2009)

SandShots said:


> i didnt know u can set your own prices.



when you have a pro account ($130) you can... if your interested in getting one, let me know, I have a coupon to give you i think its $5 off a account


----------



## ANDS! (Jan 24, 2009)

Saying a photo website can print photographs is like extolling the virtues of a car that also can brake - most will have this standard, so there needs to be something that further differentiates.  As I said, SMUG MUG seems more geared towards the hosting side of things with perhaps a more "business" mindset, Flickr is the social side of things.  They BOTH have a printing service they contract through, and at the end of the day it really does depend on what exactly you plan to do with all those purdy photos.


----------



## SandShots (Jan 24, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> when you have a pro account ($130) you can... if your interested in getting one, let me know, I have a coupon to give you i think its $5 off a account


 

whats the diffrence between the pro account and non?


----------



## AdamBomb (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a Flickr Pro account and I think it's great once you learn to use it. I used to use Photobucket, until I realized I was sacrificing image quality through their hosting. 

Take a Look! Exactly the same image hosted on both sites...

*Photobucket:*







*Flickr:*


----------



## Overread (Jan 24, 2009)

quality wise I never had a problem with photobucket - however their resizing codes are not as good as those on flickr - or rather they apply less sharpening to shots which are automatically resized by their software.


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 24, 2009)

SandShots said:


> whats the diffrence between the pro account and non?



i'm not sure... to be honest, i dont even know if there is a non pro account... go to the site and check it out


----------



## SlimPaul (Jan 24, 2009)

I use flickr and love it! I'll purchase a pro account within a month since 3 set limit is not enough. As a pro, you get unlimited storage, statistics and more. It's worth it


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 24, 2009)

I use smugmug, not because I'm in the business of selling photos, but I find it to be a very nice, no-frills hosting site.  Photobucket and Flickr have too much "extra junk" for my liking. 

Smugmug does offer lower-level accounts(non-pro) with plenty of features for much less than the $130 figure.  I can't remember at the moment, but I want to say I have the mid-level Smugmug account which is $45/year.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 24, 2009)

I use an old desktop computer running a Cent OS based web server to host my own website off my home office Internet connection.

For posting photos on forums and such, I use PhyreFile, a simple, no-nonsense file host.

Pardon the pimping


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 24, 2009)

I just recently started using Flickr and upgraded today to the pro account. So far I really like it.


----------



## SandShots (Jan 24, 2009)

SlimPaul said:


> I use flickr and love it! I'll purchase a pro account within a month since 3 set limit is not enough. As a pro, you get unlimited storage, statistics and more. It's worth it


 


3 set?


----------



## zubair851 (Jan 24, 2009)

you can try picasa from google... you will get 1gb space, and you can upload it directly from picasa photo viewer... storage space upgrading option is also available...


----------



## iriairi (Jan 25, 2009)

I have recently purchased a Smugmug account. I had run a trial between Smugmug and Zenfolio. Both are great services and Smugmug won out on the slightest margin. I currently have pro account on flicker as well that I will be letting go. I just wanted a bit more control of my photos than I felt that I had on Flickr. They were a great starting point and I was with them for 3 years. I would probably keep both accounts if it didn't seem like I was wasting money.


----------



## SandShots (Jan 27, 2009)

smugmug gives a discount if someone else thats a  member has a coupon.
or if I type in an existing members email address.

does anyone have either i can use?


----------



## Samanax (Jan 27, 2009)

SandShots said:


> smugmug gives a discount if someone else thats a  member has a coupon.
> or if I type in an existing members email address.
> 
> does anyone have either i can use?


Check out maulrat's sig in this thread


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 28, 2009)

I use flickr because like what was said earlier, it's more of a community site, and as a result has gotten me work. 

And there's also pdx strobist on there, because we're cool like that.


----------



## SandShots (Jan 28, 2009)

trying to figure out why the watermark on smug is disabled.   anyone?


----------



## maulrat (Jan 28, 2009)

I am very pleased with my SmugMug account.  I like the setup compared to pBase and Flickr.  I really didn't care much for the free Flickr or Photobucket accounts.  Another particular thing about Photobucket that I didn't like is that the site itself gets blocked often.  At my work, Photobucket is a blocked site.  It is also blocked at a couple of my friends' workplaces as well; the reason I am not sure.  SmugMug has a nice incentive program.  I've already gotten a free yearly membership just by referring a few people to join SmugMug.

Another thing I like about SmugMug is that I can upload photos through email.  I am not sure if I can do this with photobucket or flickr.  As a photographer, there are many times that I find myself needing a camera but not having my dSLR available.  I often take snapshots with my cellphone then email them to my SmugMug account.

Although it isn't nowhere near Photoshop, SmugMug also offers access to a basic online photo processing software called Picnik.


----------



## SandShots (Jan 28, 2009)

maulrat said:


> I am very pleased with my SmugMug account. I like the setup compared to pBase and Flickr. I really didn't care much for the free Flickr or Photobucket accounts. Another particular thing about Photobucket that I didn't like is that the site itself gets blocked often. At my work, Photobucket is a blocked site. It is also blocked at a couple of my friends' workplaces as well; the reason I am not sure. SmugMug has a nice incentive program. I've already gotten a free yearly membership just by referring a few people to join SmugMug.
> 
> Another thing I like about SmugMug is that I can upload photos through email. I am not sure if I can do this with photobucket or flickr. As a photographer, there are many times that I find myself needing a camera but not having my dSLR available. I often take snapshots with my cellphone then email them to my SmugMug account.
> 
> ...


 right on, i just signed up and uploaded a gallery. look me up member sandshots.


----------



## maulrat (Jan 28, 2009)

SandShots said:


> right on, i just signed up and uploaded a gallery. look me up member sandshots.




Like whoa!  That is a killer ATV.  Being in San Diego, I've never seen one so clean before. XD  I wish the chain on my R6 was as clean as yours =)


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 28, 2009)

i have a couple flickr sites, but my whole photo collection is in a hidden folder on the domain i host my freelance site on...i use jalbum for ease and it looks ok for family to check out the pics.

im not sure EXACTLY what the terms are, but with picassa being a google product, do be careful and read ALL of the terms and conditions...again, not sure what the deal is, but based on google's chrome terms and conditions it seems google likes to own anything and everything they can.

and if youre using chrome...also be careful...the terms and conditions CLEARLY state wayyyyyy down the page, that ANYTHING uploaded to the web using chrome instantly becomes property of google...whether it be pictures, videos, text...once posted, they own your blog, your pics..everything...EVEN IF you upload to flickr or other sites with copyright options....at least that was my understanding.


----------



## hankejp (Jan 28, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> i have a couple flickr sites, but my whole photo collection is in a hidden folder on the domain i host my freelance site on...i use jalbum for ease and it looks ok for family to check out the pics.
> 
> im not sure EXACTLY what the terms are, but with picassa being a google product, do be careful and read ALL of the terms and conditions...again, not sure what the deal is, but based on google's chrome terms and conditions it seems google likes to own anything and everything they can.
> 
> and if youre using chrome...also be careful...the terms and conditions CLEARLY state wayyyyyy down the page, that ANYTHING uploaded to the web using chrome instantly becomes property of google...whether it be pictures, videos, text...once posted, they own your blog, your pics..everything...EVEN IF you upload to flickr or other sites with copyright options....at least that was my understanding.


 

ooohhh boy.  I have to go read the T&C now.  I use both Picasa and Flickr.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 28, 2009)

i have a smugmug account, and LOVE it. keep in mind that there is a coupon code that knocks the first years membership down to 75.00.

the pro account on smugmug is what gives you commerce options (selling photos, setting prices, etc), i think the other membership levels are just hosting with some small perks, but no commerce.

I have flickr, but its more to display and be social within the photography world.  I use smugmug to sell.  It is also a lot cleaner looking site for potential clients.  With the pro account on smugmug, you can use a custom website address, and fully customize how your customers see your page.

two very different services..just depends on what you need.


----------



## SandShots (Jan 28, 2009)

by the way thanks for the coupon.


----------



## maulrat (Jan 28, 2009)

SandShots said:


> by the way thanks for the coupon.


 
Thank you too =)


----------



## Breanna (Jan 28, 2009)

Flickr


----------



## Heather09 (Mar 8, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> i have a smugmug account, and LOVE it. keep in mind that there is a coupon code that knocks the first years membership down to 75.00.
> 
> the pro account on smugmug is what gives you commerce options (selling photos, setting prices, etc), i think the other membership levels are just hosting with some small perks, but no commerce.
> 
> ...


 
OK what is the cupon to knock it down to 75$, how to I find this out?


----------



## chrisburke (Mar 9, 2009)

one of the other reasons I use smugmug is because I got my pro account for FREE.. for life...


----------



## Katier (Mar 9, 2009)

ANDS! said:


> Flickr is 25 bucks a year.  And you can most definitely order prints through it.  However Flickr is a social community first, web hosting second.



It is? 

News to me.. it's definatly photo hosting first.. with a community aspect but not it's primary role by any means.

I love Flickr, it's seemless and easy ability to direct link images is excellent. The way you even have choices of size to direct link is also very very good.


----------



## hankejp (Mar 9, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> one of the other reasons I use smugmug is because I got my pro account for FREE.. for life...


 
And if I may ask Chris,  How did you accomplish this?  I've been looking hard at Smugmug, and may get an account within the next month.

Thanks


----------



## chrisburke (Mar 9, 2009)

hankejp said:


> And if I may ask Chris,  How did you accomplish this?  I've been looking hard at Smugmug, and may get an account within the next month.
> 
> Thanks



2 years ago they were offering pro accounts for free to non-profit organizations.. i signed up and totally forgot about it.. then this year, i was looking for a site to host and sell client images, and someone mentioned smug mug, so i check it out.. and thought "this site looks really familar, so I punched in my usual log in stuff, and sure enough, it worked..


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 9, 2009)

I use Smugmug. Parker Photography - Tony Parker- powered by SmugMug


I don't get how people just throw random prices out there. Or use a service provided by a place and not really know much about it. 

With smugmug there are 3 types of accounts, You have Standard ($39.95), Power ($59.95), and Pro ($149.95).

You can check out here on what all is available with each.

Unlimited photo storage- powered by SmugMug

Cliff notes though
Standard - unlimited storage, themes, set up passwords, Prints from prosumer print lab EZ Prints

Power - Same as standard, Customization, DVD quality video, Right Click Protect,

Pro - Same as power, HD Video, Custom watermarks, Set your own prices, Pro print lab Bay Photo


*edit*
If you found this info useful, and plan to make a Smugmug account.. I also have a discount code for $5.. Its.. f6Yg2M3XHzlSc


----------



## shivaswrath (Mar 9, 2009)

i heart smugmug. . .it's fee based, but I found a coupon so that I only paid $30 for the first year of pro use or something. . .if you want to make smugmug fee-based, it's like $130 a year.  .


----------



## chrisburke (Mar 9, 2009)

many people have said to me that smug mug pro is way to expensive, but to be totally honest, its well worth it.  I love the fact that once i've edited, I'm done.. nothing else to do.. client orders with their credit card, or if they dont have a credit card, then I will order them for them, but I put in a 10% increase if i'm ordering them.  prices are totally customizable, store is customizable too, if you dont want to sell photo mugs, you dont allow them.. for my clients, I just offer prints, canvans' and other things like that.. none of the cheesy things.. but i let the customer know that if they do want a mug, i can get one for them.  I also offer holiday cards, birth announcement cards, and photo books (but i do my photo books through iPhoto, because the quality is amazing..


----------



## El2 (Mar 9, 2009)

I use both Flickr and Smugmug. I have the mid-level account on Smugmug. I have not really customize it, since I have no time. But I like the quality of smugmug instead of flickr.


----------



## chrisburke (Mar 9, 2009)

i'm actually in the process of going totally to smug mug...  i do like the community aspect of flickr, and I will keep a "groups" folder on flickr.. but i'm going to let my pro account expire this year and use smug mug exclusively... no point in having the same pictures in 2 places plus a HD


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 9, 2009)

The 2 things that Smugmug doesn't offer right now which I would use a good bit are Die cut wallet prints and Package offers... They say they are working on them though. 

On the wallets, Im pretty sure they don't offer them yet.. Bay Photo's might.. Couldn't really find it on their website though.


----------



## dcclark (Mar 9, 2009)

Another second for Zenfolio. I prefer their appearance (the themes are nicer) compared to SmugMug -- but if you're in to web design, SmugMug is infinitely customizable.

Zenfolio also has coupon codes when you're selling photos -- essential for business, from my point of view.

Finally, I believe that both SmugMug and Zenfolio offer wallet sized prints.


----------



## chrisburke (Mar 9, 2009)

you dont even really have to be into webdesign to customize smugmug... there are people on the dgrin forums (smugmugs help forums) who will even write the code for you and show you where to put it in your profile.. the dgrin community is awesome and VERY helpful.

as for the packages with smugmug.. i've VERY excited for these.. i cant wait!


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 9, 2009)

dcclark said:


> Another second for Zenfolio. I prefer their appearance (the themes are nicer) compared to SmugMug -- but if you're in to web design, SmugMug is infinitely customizable.
> 
> Zenfolio also has coupon codes when you're selling photos -- essential for business, from my point of view.
> 
> Finally, I believe that both SmugMug and Zenfolio offer wallet sized prints.




I will give Zenfolio the tip of the hat here with the fact that they use Mpix, which do offer die-cut wallets.. which is where I order mine from when I need to.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Mar 9, 2009)

i have a flickr pro account. unlimited hosting at huge sizes. i use it as a backup for all my hi-res shots. $25/year. good deal.


----------

